# Humminbird Ice 55



## Ivanhoe (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with this unit? I am looking to upgrade my flasher.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've read a lot of poor reviews out of the Humminbirds this year. Lots of manufacturer defects. But THIS MODEL has good reviews at Cabelas.

I also noticed they're (Cabelas) is running a sale on their Vexilars...something to consider.


----------



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

Another option to consider is the Marcum LX-5. On sale at Thorne Bros. for $424.99 plus a $50 Visa Prepaid card and free shipping bring the total cost to $374.99 (LX-3 $339.99 + $50 Visa Card = $289.99). Based on reliability and reviews I have read, I don't think you can go wrong. I just ordered my LX-5 last week! Good luck with your search.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

If your going to upgrade you should just do it right and buy the marcum LX-7...you will never use a traditional flasher again with the chart feature. I highly recommend it.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

I would be very surprised if you would catch one more fish useing the LX-7 over the LX-5. The 7 might be pretty but the 5 will do it all.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

A chevy will get you from point A to B every time. So why do people choose to drive 70,000 dollar cadillac's??? You can boil what you just said down to that thought. Cuz of the features!!! :beer:


----------



## Ivanhoe (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Bought a Humminbird 55 and took it to LOTW this past weekend and caught a ton of fish. It was easy to use and worked fine. The Marcum LX-7 is the one to get if you have the $$$, (which I don't)


----------

